# Seguimento Sul - Junho 2011



## João Soares (1 Jun 2011 às 00:10)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (1 Jun 2011 às 09:06)

Bom dia: 

Em Huelva, agora temos 23 ° C, e mínima de 17,4 º C. 

O céu está claro, vento fraco do Norte, o ambiente 
mais fresco do que dias atrás. 

Mais informaçao:

www.MeteoHuelva.Blogspot.com

Ate logo amigos


----------



## Gerofil (1 Jun 2011 às 11:04)

Estremoz: manhã marcada pelo vento moderado de leste, com rajadas.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Jun 2011 às 12:00)

O primeiro dia de Junho começa bem, começa. Vento forte com rajadas durante toda a manhã, já se registou uma queda de árvore (apesar de pequena) em cima de um carro dentro da cidade. O vento era fortíssimo nalgumas das partes da cidade onde o vento enrolava. O IM pelas 6h (UTC) registava 40 km/h de vento médio. O movimento das árvores até dava medo 

Cá mais abaixo, vento mais calmo e 22ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Jun 2011 às 12:22)

Bom dia,

Por aqui Junho começou quente e com vento fraco de N/NE.
A minima da noite foi de *17,1ºC* e neste momento já levo *29,9ºC*.


----------



## trovoadas (1 Jun 2011 às 15:16)

Boa tarde,

Inicio de Junho com calor e algumas nuvens de desenvolvimento no interior a partir do meio da manhã/inicio de tarde, que entretanto quase desapareceram tão rápido como se formaram.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Jun 2011 às 15:17)

Após ter atingido uma máxima de *30,5ºC* às 11:27 UTC, o vento rodou para SW e aumentou de intensidade, baixando a temperatura a partir dai, e neste momento tenho 27,5ºC.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Jun 2011 às 15:45)

Já atingimos os 32ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Jun 2011 às 20:42)

Boas, neste 1º dia de Verão climatológico começa quente mas menos quente do que o ano passado.

Máxima: 28.3ºC
mínima: 19.6ºC

O ano passado neste dia a máxima atingiu os 32.2ºC e a mínima foi de 22.6ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Jun 2011 às 20:48)

Por aqui ainda há menos de meia hora tinha 27ºC, agora 23.8ºC e 27% HR. Céu sem nuvens. Dia caracterizado pelo vento muito forte de manhã, tendo acalmado pela tarde.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Jun 2011 às 22:50)

O NE fica maluco de novo. Estação amadora registou neste momento *46 km/h*. 20.8ºC e 30%

Edit 23:14: *57 km/h*


----------



## Gerofil (1 Jun 2011 às 23:53)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 26,4 ºC (17h06)
Temperatura mínima = 15,0 ºC (05h17)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 18,0 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 26,4 ºC (dia 1); temp. mínima = 15,0 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Jun 2011 às 13:57)

Noite marcada por vento muito forte, de novo, de NE. Neste momento 24.0ºC e 31% HR, muito seco. Vento moderado de NE.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Jun 2011 às 20:18)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com alguma nebulosidade durante a manhã. Ontem às 22h30m com 22.0ºC e depois a partir das 23 horas disparou e às 00h20m registava 25.2ºC, o vento soprava moderado de norte.

Máxima: 26.6ºC
mínima: 19.7ºC


----------



## Gerofil (2 Jun 2011 às 20:29)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 24,4 ºC (16h53)
Temperatura mínima = 12,8 ºC (06h29)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 21,7 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1013 hPa

*O dia de hoje ficou marcado por uma moderada descida da temperatura e vendo moderado com rajadas, de leste.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 26,4 ºC (dia 1); temp. mínima = *12,8 ºC* (dia 2).


----------



## Gerofil (3 Jun 2011 às 21:54)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 29,1 ºC (16h31)
Temperatura mínima = 14,9 ºC (06h06)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 21,9 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1011 hPa

*O vento acalmou e as temperaturas dispararam ...*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *29,1 ºC* (dia 3); temp. mínima = 12,8 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Jun 2011 às 15:31)

Céu maioritariamente nublado, sem sinal de trovoadas nem sequer cumulunimbus. 30ºC. O IM até já desistiu da ideia de dar avisos a estas partes


----------



## ecobcg (4 Jun 2011 às 15:53)

Potente célula que está ali sobre Monchique, e que provoca céu muito carregado a N/NW aqui de Silves e muito nublado aqui por cima, com uma boa trovoada bem audível por aqui! No caminho de Lagoa para Silves, que fiz agora, vi vários clarões e um belo relâmpago nuvem-terra (daqueles que "piscam" várias vezes).

A temperatura segue com 23,9ºC e vento fraco de S.


----------



## pax_julia (4 Jun 2011 às 15:57)

Muito calor. 30 graus! Uma boa celula estacionada a sul sudoeste e outra em desenvolvimento a este! Vamos ver no que vai dar!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Jun 2011 às 16:05)

Amigo Pax Júlia acho que mais uma vez não vamos levar com nada.


----------



## amando96 (4 Jun 2011 às 16:07)

Grande célula que aqui está, ainda não pinga, vamos ver se sempre dá alguma coisa antes de desaparecer


----------



## ecobcg (4 Jun 2011 às 16:10)

Aqui por Silves começou agora mesmo a pingar!
Mas com este calor, nem deve dar para molhar muito...


----------



## Redfish (4 Jun 2011 às 17:56)

Olá a todos aqui na linha de separação entre o Barrocal e a Serra algarvia ainda trovejou esta tarde com uma celula potente e aparecimento de nuvens "Mammatus".

Foi uma situação interessante mas que não teve desenvolvimento aqui nesta zona mas que certamente pelo avaliar das imagens de radar/satelite deve ter sido bem forte mais a norte/este daqui.

A temperatura registou um maximo de 26º


----------



## Redfish (4 Jun 2011 às 18:03)

Nada como terminar um post a dizer que não choveu nada por aqui e olhar para a janela e ver um forte aguaceiro a cair.

Bom, é caso para dizer ... já chove


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Jun 2011 às 21:08)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado temporiamente nublado durante esta tarde.

Máxima: 25.6ºC
mínima: 16.3ºC
atual: 21.3ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Jun 2011 às 21:41)

Sigo ainda com 23.5ºC e 37% HR depois de um dia quente. Máxima de 30.0ºC e minima de 20.1ºC.

Timelapse.


----------



## |Ciclone| (4 Jun 2011 às 22:40)

Aqui deixo um video da instabilidade convectiva de hoje aqui no sul  :camera2:
Tem as imagens de radar de satélite e claro alguns time lapses que fiz esta tarde  :up:


A qualidade do som não é a melhor mas foi o que se arranjou com o microfone que tenho  doh

A primeira imagem que aparece logo na introdução também é de hoje xD


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Jun 2011 às 22:45)

|Ciclone| disse:


> Aqui deixo um video da instabilidade convectiva de hoje aqui no sul  :camera2:
> Tem as imagens de radar de satélite e claro alguns time lapses que fiz esta tarde  :up:
> 
> YouTube        - ‪Instabilidade Convectiva Faro 04-06-2011‬&rlm;
> ...



Está porreiro


----------



## trovoadas (4 Jun 2011 às 23:18)

Aqui deixo algumas fotos que consegui tirar hoje. Foi o que consegui dado o movimento, uma vez que viajava de comboio. As imagens foram tiradas no trajecto Lagos-Faro





By acavaco at 2011-06-04célula vista de Lagoa, para norte.




By acavaco at 2011-06-04
Sobre a serra de Monchique avistavam-se algumas nuvens baixas que pairavam sobre o cerro da Fóia. A leste, à direita da imagem havia a tal célula mostrada em cima, isto por volta das 18:30. Ao que parece por volta das 14horas é que houve uma boa célula sobre Monchique.




By acavaco at 2011-06-04


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Jun 2011 às 01:31)

Por aqui algum vento de NE (nada de ventos fortes agora), moderado. 22.7ºC e 37% HR


----------



## trovoadas (5 Jun 2011 às 12:23)

Boas,

Por aqui céu limpo com muito muito sol e ainda não há sinal de convectividade no interior, ao contrário de ontem que começou bem cedo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Jun 2011 às 13:00)

Já disparou a convectividade no interior, já vejo uma enorme cumulonimbos daqui. Em meia-hora cresceu e bem.  Sigo com 23.7ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Jun 2011 às 13:26)

26.8ºC e vento de NNE. Negro a NE e muitos CB's grandes a Sul também, à tarde deve haver festa


----------



## trovoadas (5 Jun 2011 às 13:56)

Ouvem-se bastantes trovões aqui!
Até parece estranho... estou no meu quarto virado a sul com um tempo de verão sem uma única nuvem no céu e a ouvirem-se roncos de fundo, mas a norte está uma boa célula que só consigo ver o topo por cima dos prédios de resto não vejo mais nuvens nenhumas


----------



## actioman (5 Jun 2011 às 14:06)

Por aqui também já se ouvem trovões bem perto, vamos ver se chega a precipitar alguma coisa por cá. Pelo radar zona de Borba, Vila Viçosa e Alandroal, já devem estar em "festa" 

Ontem estive pela margem sul e Lisboa, e ainda vi chover bem! Hoje é a nossa vez.


----------



## trovoadas (5 Jun 2011 às 14:21)

Bom que célula enorme está sobre o caldeirão! Ouvem-se muitos trovões e tem uma bigorna enorme mais logo meto fotos.
A zona da serra está repleta de verdadeiros "monstros meteorológicos"!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Jun 2011 às 14:23)

por aqui apenas algumas nuvens.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Jun 2011 às 14:30)

actioman disse:


> Por aqui também já se ouvem trovões bem perto, vamos ver se chega a precipitar alguma coisa por cá. Pelo radar zona de Borba, Vila Viçosa e Alandroal, já devem estar em "festa"
> 
> Ontem estive pela margem sul e Lisboa, e ainda vi chover bem! Hoje é a nossa vez.



Aqui ainda nada mas muito negro a NE  e luz falhou por 2 vezes já. Nada de barulho.


----------



## amando96 (5 Jun 2011 às 14:31)

Já se ouvem trovoadas há bastante tempo.


----------



## ecobcg (5 Jun 2011 às 14:35)

Depois de uma bela manhã de praia, ao sair dou de caras com uma bela célula a E/NE. Aqui em Silves já se ouve um ligeiro "troar" dos céus!

Ficam aqui umas imagens tiradas há pouco:




By ecobcg at 2011-06-05





By ecobcg at 2011-06-05


----------



## ecobcg (5 Jun 2011 às 14:44)

Entretanto, uns cumulus que por ali andavam há pouco, explodiram noutra bela célula:





By ecobcg at 2011-06-05





By ecobcg at 2011-06-05





By ecobcg at 2011-06-05





By ecobcg at 2011-06-05





By ecobcg at 2011-06-05


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Jun 2011 às 15:00)

Já se ouvem os trovões


----------



## David sf (5 Jun 2011 às 15:01)

Em cerca de duas horas passámos de céu limpo e calor para uma espectacular tarde convectiva. Céu carregadíssimo a norte e nordeste, vento forte, trovoada ao longe mas cada vez mais perto e começa agora a pingar.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Jun 2011 às 15:06)

parecem bombas!!!!!


----------



## trovoadas (5 Jun 2011 às 15:17)

Perspectiva a norte de Loulé vista da minha varanda





By acavaco at 2011-06-05




By acavaco at 2011-06-05




By acavaco at 2011-06-05




By acavaco at 2011-06-05


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Jun 2011 às 15:21)

Acabo de ouvir um trovão e vêm mais. Chove com pingas muito grossas  26.7ºC e 32% ainda. 

Edit: Mas a célula está a morrer.


----------



## homem do mar (5 Jun 2011 às 15:27)

a agua no algarve  esta um verdadeiro caldinho para esta epoca do ano ja em maio estava nos 22 graus e pelos vistos continua a continuar assim ainda chegamos aos 26 em agosto


----------



## GonçaloMPB (5 Jun 2011 às 15:28)

Esta célula está aqui estacionada há uma hora e meia e ainda não se calou, sempre a rosnar! 

E água (chuva) = 0...


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Jun 2011 às 15:29)

Pelos vistos continua a trovoada. Grandes raios e trovões a ouvirem-se, mas parece ser de duas direcções. Chove fraco a moderado, vento igualmente fraco a moderado. Diferença de 5 a 10 segundos entre relâmnpago e trovão.

26.2ºC.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Jun 2011 às 15:55)

Já chove moderadamente


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Jun 2011 às 16:02)

Trovoada fraca a moderada por aqui. Não se vêm muitos raios mas o barulho é muito apesar de já ter sido mais constante. Choveu moderado, 22.4ºC e 58% HR. Cada trovão é com cada barulho 

Tenho vídeo


----------



## trovoadas (5 Jun 2011 às 16:02)

Por aqui já não se ouve nada!A célula deslocou-se para este/noroeste


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Jun 2011 às 16:03)

Saí ao início da tarde de Degracia Cimeira, quando o céu ainda estava pouco nublado e vento fraco, com algum calor, na casa dos 28 ºC.

Na estação meteorológica da aldeia já se acumulam, no entanto, 0,4 mm.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Jun 2011 às 16:05)

Alandroal (15h30): Céu carregado com aguaceiros e trovoada moderada; 16 ºC.

Estremoz: Céu muito carregado e estão agora 27,7 ºC; instabilidade a aproximar-se ...


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Jun 2011 às 16:10)

A célula penso que comece a enfraquecer apesar de se ainda ouvirem alguns trovões. Bom enquanto durou  22.7ºC e 59% HR.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (5 Jun 2011 às 16:14)

Évora:
Forte trovoada a SW e W.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Jun 2011 às 16:16)

esta já passou, esperemos que venham mais...


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Jun 2011 às 16:20)

Um cheirinho da situação há minutos:


----------



## GonçaloMPB (5 Jun 2011 às 16:24)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Évora:
> Forte trovoada a SW e W.


És de que zona??

É que a mim parece-me mais trovoada a S/SW... Bacelo here!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Jun 2011 às 16:38)

precipitação acumulada resultante desta trovoada - 2,7mm.
A temperatura desceu dos 27ºC para os 20ºC.
EDIT. 16:50
Chove forte e a trovoada intensifica-se


----------



## David sf (5 Jun 2011 às 16:55)

A célula que afectou Évora passou a norte de raspão. Deixou alguma chuva fraca e ouviram-se trovões ao longe.

Agora é a sul que está a animação, com a célula que afectou Serpa, os trovões são bem audíveis e as pingas grossas já caem.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Jun 2011 às 16:58)

mas em Serpa ainda chove forte e troveja


----------



## Gerofil (5 Jun 2011 às 17:13)

Estremoz: Troveja, de forma dispersa, desde as 16h00; quase trovões contínuos, ora a norte ora a sul. Precipitação bastante reduzida ... A tarde vai sendo iluminada pelos relâmpagos.

Temperatura actual = 21,1 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1004 hPa.


----------



## David sf (5 Jun 2011 às 17:20)

A SIC Notícias avança que há várias inundações na cidade de Beja.



> *Forte chuva provoca inundações em Beja*
> 
> Forte chuva e granizo está a causar várias inundações na cidade alentejana. Bombeiros já receberam dezenas de chamadas de emergência.
> 
> ...



http://aeiou.expresso.pt/forte-chuva-provoca-inundacoes-em-beja=f653708


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Jun 2011 às 17:28)

21.1ºC e 62% HR. A trovoada já passou e tenho fotos e vídeo já editado, hoje também irá haver timelapse. Vem aí mais chuva, vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (5 Jun 2011 às 17:35)

Os trovões, como já foi dito, são de forma continua, basicamente as células estão sempre a rosnar! 

Olhem para a imagem de satélite... O interior de Portugal está todo em BOMBA.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Jun 2011 às 17:47)

Vem aí mais trovoada, um trovão que até tremeu o chão.  20.3ºC e 66%, chuva fraca.


----------



## jorgepaulino (5 Jun 2011 às 17:49)

Por estas bandas parece que o céu se está a rasgar !!!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (5 Jun 2011 às 17:51)

Évora:
Tanta mas tanta trovoada! parece que nos está a cercar a toda a volta. Principalmente a Norte.
Estou a gostar de ver!!


----------



## YuRiSsS (5 Jun 2011 às 17:53)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Évora:
> Tanta mas tanta trovoada! parece que nos está a cercar a toda a volta. Principalmente a Norte.
> Estou a gostar de ver!!



Em montemor ve-se boa animação para esses lados.. a ver se vinha algo para cá...


----------



## pax_julia (5 Jun 2011 às 17:56)

Foi medonho o que aqui se passou durante mais de meia hora! Primeiro comecou a trovejar depois comecou a chover bem forte e depois da chuva foi o granizo. Parecia que o ceu ia desabar! Para quem conhece beja, a avenida da ovibeja (salgueiro maia) parecia um rio de aguas turvas cheio de rapidos. Raios de 3 em 3 segundos, nem sempre o trovao era audivel. A temperatura desceu dos 29 para os 16 graus. O vento tambem fez das suas ha postes danificados. Ha cheias por toda a cidade. Mas o que mais me impressionou foi o tamanho das pedras de granizo e cairam durante muito tempo. De momento chove fraco e troveja!


----------



## AnDré (5 Jun 2011 às 17:59)

*45mm* em Beja!


----------



## Agreste (5 Jun 2011 às 18:03)

Se os 45 mm foram registados em menos de 30 minutos, temos mais um caso de estudo por aí...


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Jun 2011 às 18:04)

A trovoada volta ao Alto Alentejo! Muitos raios para SE e S, e grandes trovões. Infelizmente não consegui mais que três raios e 7 minutos de vídeo, a bateria gastou-se 
20.1ºC e 67% HR.

Edit:


----------



## vagas (5 Jun 2011 às 18:05)

Meus amigos encontro.me na estrada de montemor para evora digamos que e um autentico diluvio n consigo andar com o carro porque a chuva é muit, granizo epa nunca vi nada assim n se consegue circular caros na A6 parados medonho


----------



## Gerofil (5 Jun 2011 às 18:06)

Estremoz: significativo incremento da trovoada, com uma grande cadência de raios... Precipitação relativamente escassa comparativamente com a intensa actividade eléctrica.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Jun 2011 às 18:28)

Continua a trovoada com grandes trovões e raios. 19.4ºC e 67% HR, o IM aumentou os avisos para laranja em Beja e Évora.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Jun 2011 às 18:50)

VENDAS NOVAS / MONTEMOR-O-NOVO: Possibilidade de tempo crítico

Máximos da Reflectividade (dBZ) [2011-06-05 17:10h UTC] 





copyright © 2011 Instituto de Meteorologia





Sat24.com

Estremoz: fortes descargas eléctricas ...


----------



## Brunomc (5 Jun 2011 às 19:01)

Aqui por Vendas Novas ainda não chove, ouve-se alguns trovões e está algum vento..


----------



## Gerofil (5 Jun 2011 às 19:10)

Descargas eléctricas entre as 12h00 e as 18h00:




Copyright © Instituto de Meteorologia 2008

Estremoz: uma pessoa tem medo de ir para a rua por causa da virulência das descargas eléctricas.


----------



## AnDré (5 Jun 2011 às 19:13)

Gerofil disse:


> Copyright © Instituto de Meteorologia 2008



7168 descardas hoje, segundo o IM.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Jun 2011 às 19:13)

Gerofil disse:


>



Esse facepalm é mesmo o que sinto neste momento. A trovoada aqui quase parou, tudo ainda em festa menos Portalegre e no interior todo, foi o que teve menos descargas. 
18.7ºC e 77% HR.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (5 Jun 2011 às 19:33)

Cheguei agora a casa.

Na estrada a situação chegou a estar complicada. Até porque choveu brutalmente durante uns 10 minutos, granizo.

Mas o mais impressionante são as descargas eléctricas, praticamente continuas e dispersas.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (5 Jun 2011 às 19:47)

Évora:
Por aqui a trovoada começa a acalmar! Mas foi bem forte!! Por certos momentos mantinha-se de fundo o ruído constante dos trovões, dada a sua grande e curta sequência entre descargas.

Continua a chover moderadamente!!


----------



## Gerofil (5 Jun 2011 às 20:43)

Estremoz: significativa melhoria do estado do tempo a oeste, noroeste e norte, com céu quase limpo e muito sol. No entanto, a leste, sueste e sul continua o céu encoberto, com bandas de precipitação e vai-se ouvindo esporadicamente o som dos trovões.

Muito bonito ver agora o ocaso do sol, depois de uma tarde de tempestade severa.





Fonte: METEOELVAS


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Jun 2011 às 20:50)

Gerofil disse:


> Muito bonito ver agora o ocaso do sol, depois de uma tarde de tempestade severa.



Muito mesmo! O céu esta com um tom laranja muito fotogénico 

Tive relatos da Mina do Bugalho, Alandroal também de granizo grande como se observou em Beja.
Por aqui: 19.3ºC e 67%


----------



## AnDré (5 Jun 2011 às 20:55)

Vídeos de Beja, esta tarde:


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Jun 2011 às 20:57)

Aqui vão as fotos do céu


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Jun 2011 às 21:01)

Precipitação acumulada hoje em Serpa - 10mm


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Jun 2011 às 21:16)

Bem
Que belo pôr-de-Sol
Fotos muito boas pessoal


----------



## Geiras (5 Jun 2011 às 21:23)

Excelentes reportagens pessoal 

*Este tópico com fotos já vale muito!*


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Jun 2011 às 23:04)

Por aqui 18.2ºC e 71% HR.

Timelapse:


----------



## Gerofil (5 Jun 2011 às 23:58)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 27,7 ºC (15h56)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 17,2 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1008 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,1 ºC (dia 3); temp. mínima = 12,8 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## actioman (6 Jun 2011 às 04:52)

Gerofil disse:


> Estremoz: significativa melhoria do estado do tempo a oeste, noroeste e norte, com céu quase limpo e muito sol. No entanto, a leste, sueste e sul continua o céu encoberto, com bandas de precipitação e vai-se ouvindo esporadicamente o som dos trovões.
> 
> Muito bonito ver agora o ocaso do sol, depois de uma tarde de tempestade severa.
> 
> ...




Obrigado pela imagem Gerofil, eu nem me lembrei da webcam! Mas estava atento ao fenómeno óptico. 
Foi realmente muito belo, o céu parecia arder e as nuvens reflectiam a luz solar de uma forma quase mágica e até algumas cortinas de precipitação pareciam chamas de fogo 

Aqui lhes deixo algumas fotos do dia, começando precisamente pelo seu final (cliquem na primeira imagem panorâmica para a verem com maior resolução e tamanho).
















O resto do dia não foi nada animador em termos de precipitação. As trovoadas desta vez não quiseram nada com esta zona Sudoeste da cidade. E refiro "esta zona da cidade", pois como podem verificar pelo gráfico da EMA do IM de Elvas (a apenas 3,5 km em linha recta do meu posto de observação) e localizada no extremo Nordeste da cidade, por lá a coisa foi mais produtiva. 







Eu tive esses mesmos dois períodos de precipitação. No primeiro nem cheguei a registar nada, no segundo foram apenas 0,3mm. Em ambas as ocasiões, parecia que iria chover muito, no entanto não passaram de aguaceiros com alguma intensidade, mas de curtíssima duração. No time-lapse da minha webcam, ao fundo deste post, são bem visíveis! 

Restaram-me "as sobras": algumas formações nebulosas interessantes, uns Mammatus e várias "explosões" nebulosoas em redor da cidade.



























E por fim, o time-lapse do dia:



Parabéns aos contemplados do dia e obrigado pelos vossos registos e imagens!


----------



## diaz (6 Jun 2011 às 11:10)

Bom Dia!Preciso de ajuda!Sou responsáver por um armazem de matérias críticas sobre o qual tenho que apresentar um registo climatológico mensal.
tenho tambem um posto climatológico que mede as temperaturas e a humidade relativa no exterior.mas... esses aparelhos cairam do suporte com o vento e partiram-se.
alguem me sabe dizer onde posso encontrar um registo climatológico desta zona referente ao mês de maio?


----------



## Costa (6 Jun 2011 às 12:01)

diaz disse:


> Bom Dia!Preciso de ajuda!Sou responsáver por um armazem de matérias críticas sobre o qual tenho que apresentar um registo climatológico mensal.
> tenho tambem um posto climatológico que mede as temperaturas e a humidade relativa no exterior.mas... esses aparelhos cairam do suporte com o vento e partiram-se.
> alguem me sabe dizer onde posso encontrar um registo climatológico desta zona referente ao mês de maio?



http://www.cotr.pt/ema.asp?id=1012


----------



## amando96 (6 Jun 2011 às 13:01)

Já troveja mesmo por cima de mim e caiem pingas grossas


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Jun 2011 às 13:11)

Por aqui o dia começou com nevoeiro à inverno com 15ºC e mais de 90% de HR. Neste momento o céu apresenta-se nublado por nuvens baixas mas já com mais claridade . 18.0ºC e 73% de HR, a sensação de humidade é bem grande. Vento fraco.


----------



## trovoadas (6 Jun 2011 às 13:48)

Como ontem já começa a convecção na serra do caldeirão mas penso que vai morrer cedo como ontem se passou deixando o protagonismo mais para norte e para o interior alentejano.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Jun 2011 às 15:47)

Máxima de 29,5 ºC ontem por Degracia Cimeira.

Acumulados 0,8 mm de precipitação, apenas.


----------



## AnDré (6 Jun 2011 às 16:28)

Ontem, 50,5mm acumulados em Beja.

Penso que o anterior recorde de precipitação diária para o mês havia sido de 43,3mm a 14 de Junho de 1981.

Os 50,5mm representam 287% da precipitação normal para o mês de Junho (17,6mm - período 71-00).

------------------

Também ontem caíram:
34,5mm - Viana do Alentejo
28,9mm - Proença-a-Nova (P.Moitas)
24,4mm - Portel (Oriola)
14,1mm - Montalegre.
12,3mm - Évora (aeródromo)


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jun 2011 às 18:51)

Estremoz: começou a chover de forma moderada, com trovoada ...


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Jun 2011 às 19:52)

Por estas bandas de nada valeu o aviso laranja do IM  18.9ºC e 75% HR, sem chuva, mas começa a ficar negro...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Jun 2011 às 19:54)

por aqui também nada de interessante


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Jun 2011 às 22:07)

Boas, por aqui, o dia foi de céu pouco nublado ainda ouvi umas trovoadas a norte por volta das 12h30m. A tarde foi de vento moderado a forte de oeste.

Máxima: 25.1ºC
mínima: 17.3ºC
atual: 18.8ºC


----------



## Geiras (6 Jun 2011 às 22:18)

Boas fotos pessoal!

Adorei a tua, actioman


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Jun 2011 às 22:50)

_Time for timelapse today_  Sigo com 15.6ºC e 83% HR


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jun 2011 às 23:34)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 23,6 ºC (16h57)
Temperatura mínima = 14,9 ºC (07h24)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 14,9 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1009 hPa







*Mais uma tarde de aguaceiros e trovoada.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,1 ºC (dia 3); temp. mínima = 12,8 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Jun 2011 às 23:36)

Extremos de hoje:
Máxima: 22.0ºC
Mínima: 14.2ºC

Neste momento 15.2ºC e 83% HR. Vento moderado de NW.


----------



## ecobcg (7 Jun 2011 às 09:48)

Bom dia,

O dia amanheceu com o céu parcialmente nublado e com vento de WNW a soprar moderado, o que dá uma sensação de tempo mais fresco por aqui. A temperatura está nos 19ºC neste momento.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Jun 2011 às 12:44)

Boas, por aqui, está um vendaval fixe, tudo voa  e dia relativamente fresco. Sigo com 21.7ºC e céu nublado com abertas.

Um facto curioso e algo inédito por terras algarvias nesta altura do ano, é ver os campos a ficar verdes novamente, a forte chuva registada no mês de Maio fez com que a erva começasse a nascer. O Algarve passou a ser um novo Minho embora temporiamente, mas que não deixa de ser curioso isso não deixa.


----------



## ecobcg (7 Jun 2011 às 14:28)

Nortada valente por aqui, com uma rajada máxima de *62,8km/h* registada há pouco.


----------



## amando96 (7 Jun 2011 às 15:08)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, está um vendaval fixe, tudo voa  e dia relativamente fresco. Sigo com 21.7ºC e céu nublado com abertas.
> 
> Um facto curioso e algo inédito por terras algarvias nesta altura do ano, é ver os campos a ficar verdes novamente, a forte chuva registada no mês de Maio fez com que a erva começasse a nascer. O Algarve passou a ser um novo Minho embora temporiamente, mas que não deixa de ser curioso isso não deixa.



É bem chato para quem já lavrou as terras 

por cá tive mínima de 14.8ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jun 2011 às 18:49)

Por aqui 20.1ºC. Dia muito frio. Máxima de 21.7ºC e mínima de 12.9ºC  Céu maioritariamente nublado e vento moderado de NW.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Jun 2011 às 20:29)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu temporiamente nublado e tempo fresco com um grande vendaval durante todo o dia.

Máxima: 23.6ºC
mínima: 16.1ºC
atual: 19.7ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jun 2011 às 21:23)

Que frio. Céu limpo e vento fraco de NW. Sigo com 15,5ºC e 60% HR.
Cabeço de Mouro a 680m em S. Mamede segue com uns gelados 11,7ºC.


----------



## amando96 (7 Jun 2011 às 22:41)

Será que ainda baixa muito mais a temperatura?

Tenho 15.3ºC temperatura que acho bem agradável.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jun 2011 às 22:44)

14,0ºC e 66% de HR, que frio de um dia para o outro à mesma hora. A mínima promete ser baixinha.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jun 2011 às 22:51)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 21,4 ºC (16h01)
Temperatura mínima = 12,3 ºC (07h42)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 12,8 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1013 hPa

*Será que esta noite a temperatura vai ficar inferior a 10,1 ºC ? (valor registado a 5 de Junho de 2008)*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,1 ºC (dia 3); temp. mínima = *12,3 ºC* (dia 7).


----------



## amando96 (7 Jun 2011 às 23:01)

De certeza que em algum lugar irá ser inferior a 10ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (7 Jun 2011 às 23:04)

certamente em alguns locais se vão registar temperaturas mesmo muito baixas para Junho. Podem mesmo chegar aos 5ºC em alguns locais.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (7 Jun 2011 às 23:20)

Évora:
Hoje a máxima não passou dos frescos 19.7ºC

Actual de 12.3ºC!

A noite promete ser fresca!!


----------



## ecobcg (8 Jun 2011 às 09:29)

Bom dia,

A minima por aqui no Sitio das Fontes foi de *10,8ºC* Já não estava habituado a este fresquinho!

Neste momento sigo com 19,1ºC, céu nublado e vento fraco de NNW.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Jun 2011 às 11:12)

Em destaque a mínima bastante baixa de 9,6 ºC na estação meteorológica de Degracia Cimeira esta noite.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (8 Jun 2011 às 11:17)

por aqui mínima de 11,7ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Jun 2011 às 12:33)

Mínima não sei porque a minha Oregon decidiu bloquear durante a noite. (3ª ou 4ª vez este ano, tenho que ver se arranjo a nova...)
Por agora céu pouco nublado, 18.2ºC e 52% HR.


----------



## trovoadas (8 Jun 2011 às 12:53)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, está um vendaval fixe, tudo voa  e dia relativamente fresco. Sigo com 21.7ºC e céu nublado com abertas.
> 
> Um facto curioso e algo inédito por terras algarvias nesta altura do ano, é ver os campos a ficar verdes novamente, a forte chuva registada no mês de Maio fez com que a erva começasse a nascer. O Algarve passou a ser um novo Minho embora temporiamente, mas que não deixa de ser curioso isso não deixa.



Já reparei nisso também Afinal de contas com tanta chuva e temperaturas amenas já seria de esperar. 
Na minha "curta existência" não me lembro de chegar a Junho com estas condições paisagísticas e os solos ainda estão cheios de humidade, basta tirar a crosta dura por cima e tão encharcados por baixo.
Há muitas espécies de arvóres e plantas por aqui que nem sabem lidar com o assunto, não sabem se hão-de secar ou de rebentar de novo.


----------



## actioman (8 Jun 2011 às 13:04)

A mínima por aqui também foi baixinha: 10,7ºC pelas 6 da manhã. Hoje de manhã estava frio por aqui! Em locais mais sombrios dava mesmo para bater o dente! 

Neste momento registo 21ºC e à sombra contínua a estar fresco!


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Jun 2011 às 13:09)

Por aqui aumenta um pouco a temperatura: 19.2ºC e 50% HR.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Jun 2011 às 14:03)

*T. Mínima en 24 horas. 08/06/2011 a 12:00 UTC *

1  Braganca (Portugal) 6.1 °C  
2  Viseu (Portugal) 6.5 °C  
3  Vila Real (Portugal) 7.3 °C  
4  Viana Do Castelo-Chafe (Portugal) 8.1 °C  
*5  Portalegre (Portugal) 8.3 °C  *
6  Castelo Branco (Portugal) 9.2 °C  
*7  Beja (Portugal) 9.3 °C  *
8  Ovar / Maceda (Portugal) 9.4 °C  
9  Porto / Pedras Rubras (Portugal) 10.1 °C  
*10  Evora / C. Coord (Portugal) 10.3 °C  
11  Beja / B. Aerea (Portugal) 10.4 °C  *
12  Coimbra / Cernache (Portugal) 10.5 °C  
13  Monte Real (Portugal) 11.8 °C 
*14 Faro / Aeroporto (Portugal) 12.5 ºC*

Fonte: OGIMET

Estremoz = *9,1 ºC*


----------



## amando96 (8 Jun 2011 às 18:30)

bem fresquinho, por cá a humidade esteve bem alta de noite, a mínima ficou pelos 11.3ºC

Houve alguma geada nas zonas mais frias?


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Jun 2011 às 20:35)

Boas, por aqui, dia fresquinho e noite também fresquinha.

Máxima: 23.1ºC
mínima: 11.6ºC
atual: 20.2ºC


----------



## amando96 (8 Jun 2011 às 22:04)

Por agora 16.3ºC, hoje deve ser mais quente.

Vi isto quando o sol se punha:






Esqueci-me do nome, alguém me pode dizer?


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jun 2011 às 22:23)

amando96 disse:


> Esqueci-me do nome, alguém me pode dizer?



_Sun dog_


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Jun 2011 às 00:33)

Extremos de ontem pela estação meteorológica de Degracia Cimeira:

9,6 ºC / 22,1 ºC

---

Máxima surpreendente para o dia nublado e relativamente ventoso em questão.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jun 2011 às 00:56)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima (ontem) = 22,1 ºC (15h36)
Temperatura mínima (ontem) = 9,1 ºC (06h13)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 11,8 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,1 ºC (dia 3); temp. mínima = *9,1 ºC *(dia 8).


----------



## ecobcg (9 Jun 2011 às 08:57)

Bom dia,

Mais uma noite com uma minima baixinha, registando *10,1ºC* no Sitio das Fontes.

Neste momento, sigo com céu nublado, 17,5ºC e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Jun 2011 às 09:38)

Mínima de 10,1 ºC esta noite em Degracia Cimeira.

Mais um dia fresco para equilibrar a média mensal.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jun 2011 às 14:16)

Exactamente a mesma mínima de Degracia por aqui, 10.1ºC. Neste momento sigo com céu nublado e 18.1ºC. 53% HR.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (9 Jun 2011 às 14:17)

por aqui 22ºC


----------



## ecobcg (9 Jun 2011 às 17:46)

O dia tem sido de céu parcialmente nublado e com a máxima a chegar aos *25,2ºC*. O vento esteve fraco a moderado de W.

Realce para a Radiação UV, a chegar hoje aos 10.8


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (9 Jun 2011 às 18:36)

por aqui tmb 25ºC.
A monotonia tomou conta do nosso tempo.


----------



## |Ciclone| (9 Jun 2011 às 20:18)

Aqui um video da instabilidade de dia 5 com imagem e um time lapse que mostra o desenvolvimento de um cumulonimbo filmado durante 10 minutos.

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/instabilidade-convectiva-no-sul-05-06-2011-a-5785.html


----------



## ecobcg (9 Jun 2011 às 20:41)

Final de tarde com uns pingos a cair aqui por Silves, que ainda originaram um arco-íris. A temperatura segue nos 20ºC, com vento fraco de W.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## actioman (9 Jun 2011 às 21:31)

Por cá também choveu por alguns períodos, mas nada que chegasse a molhar as superfícies de forma notória! Sempre que parecia estar a "pegar" parava. 

A mínima foi fresca novamente. Menos uma décima que o dia anterior: 10,6ºC pelas 06h39 (é a mínima do mês). A máxima ficou-se pelos 21,8ºC às 15h11.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jun 2011 às 21:36)

Por aqui choveu um bocado de manhã, ainda acumulou alguma coisita e ficou o chão molhado 

Mínima de 10.1ºC
Máxima de 19.9ºC, dia frio.

Neste momento 16.1ºC e 72% HR


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (9 Jun 2011 às 21:42)

acabaram de cair umas pingas!


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jun 2011 às 23:48)

Estremoz:

Temperatura mínima = 9,9 ºC (04h56)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 14,0 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,1 ºC (dia 3); temp. mínima = 9,1 ºC (dia 8).


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Jun 2011 às 20:53)

Boas, por aqui, o dia de Portugal  foi de céu pouco nublado com algumas nuvens.

Máxima: 23.7ºC
mínima: 14.2ºC
atual: 20.5ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Jun 2011 às 21:53)

Por aqui, mesmo sendo dia de Portugal, foi um dia monótono meteorologicamente , com muita nuvem mas nada mais. Neste momento 19.5ºC e 52% HR.


----------



## Gerofil (10 Jun 2011 às 23:39)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 25,3 ºC (15h56)
Temperatura mínima = 12,2 ºC (04h07)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 15,8 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1018 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,1 ºC (dia 3); temp. mínima = 9,1 ºC (dia 8).


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Jun 2011 às 01:23)

Por aqui 15.5ºC e 66% HR. Céu pouco nublado/limpo.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (11 Jun 2011 às 13:03)

Já nos 27ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Jun 2011 às 14:13)

Manhã mais quente que nos outros dias. 25.6ºC já e 31% HR. Céu limpo.


----------



## ecobcg (11 Jun 2011 às 17:49)

Boa tarde,

Extremos de hoje:
Máxima de *29,3ºC* e minima de *13,1ºC* no Sitio das Fontes.

Neste momento sigo com 27,9ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado de W.
Esteve um belo dia de praia...


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Jun 2011 às 20:59)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado e vento moderado de oeste.

Máxima: 25.1ºC
mínima: 16.6ºC
atual: 21.9ºC


----------



## Gerofil (11 Jun 2011 às 23:57)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 27,7 ºC (16h37)
Temperatura mínima = 12,3 ºC (05h49)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 17,6 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1018 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,1 ºC (dia 3); temp. mínima = 9,1 ºC (dia 8).


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Jun 2011 às 02:02)

Inversão térmica notável, EMA do IM com 19ºC, por aqui sigo com 17.2ºC e a HR super baixa: 35%

O IM segue com 19% HR!!!!


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Jun 2011 às 02:35)

A temperatura vai oscilando agora, 17.5ºC e 28% HR em descida. Que noite seca, IM com 13%?!!


----------



## ecobcg (12 Jun 2011 às 09:51)

Bom dia,

O dia começa quentinho por aqui, já registo uns bons 27,4ºC no Sitio das Fontes. A minima da noite foi de 13,9ºC.

De resto, continua a nortada por aqui, com vento fraco neste momento.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (12 Jun 2011 às 10:03)

por aqui 24ºC, mínima de 16ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Jun 2011 às 11:29)

Mais uma noite fresca por Degracia Cimeira, com a estação a registar 10,1 ºC de mínima.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (12 Jun 2011 às 11:49)

Já nos 27ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Jun 2011 às 12:58)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e sigo com 25.6ºC, a máxima foi até ao momento de 27.7ºC.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (12 Jun 2011 às 14:31)

já a ultrapassar os 30ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Jun 2011 às 14:37)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Mais uma noite fresca por Degracia Cimeira, com a estação a registar 10,1 ºC de mínima.



Interessante os 3 dias seguidos com 10.1ºC de mínima. Por aqui mínima de 14.0ºC, fruto de inversão térmica.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (12 Jun 2011 às 16:29)

Amareleja já chegou aos 34ºC.
Serpa já atingiu os 33ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Jun 2011 às 16:38)

Por aqui 29.1ºC e 29% HR. Céu com nuvens altas.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (12 Jun 2011 às 16:44)

Serpa também já chegou aso 34ºC


----------



## ecobcg (12 Jun 2011 às 20:48)

Extremos de hoje no Sitio das Fontes:
*Tmáx: 30,9ºC* (às 10:49 UTC)
*Tmin: 13,9ºC*

Neste momento sigo com 23,1ºC, com vento fraco de W.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Jun 2011 às 20:57)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e vento de oeste.

Máxima: 27.7ºC
mínima: 16.5ºC
atual: 23.0ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (12 Jun 2011 às 21:20)

Dia mais quente do mês com 34ºC


----------



## stormy (12 Jun 2011 às 22:15)

Boas noites

Pela Lagoa de st André sigo com 17.1ºC, vento fraco de NW e céu limpo.

Nos ultimos dias temos tido sol e algum vento por aqui...tardes com vento moderado de NW e noites com vento fraco de NE..

As temperaturas:

*6f-*
min  13.8ºC
max  24.2ºC

*Sabado-*
min  13.9ºC
max  24.4ºC

*Domingo ( Hoje)-*
min  13.9ºC
max  25.0ºC


----------



## Geiras (12 Jun 2011 às 23:13)

Boas, de volta à margem sul passei por Ponte de Sor no qual parei por uns minutos e meti o meu termómetro de mercúrio em cima do carro. Esqueci-me dele, e passado 5 minutos em andamento lembrei-me e infelizmente já lá não estava.

Aqui fica a última fotografia dele, hoje ao sol em Castelo Branco 





Um pouco mais a Sul, ainda no distrito de Portalegre vi este Sundog mais ou menos a OSO

Desculpem a qualidade da foto, tirada em andamento e com o vidro do carro sujo


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Jun 2011 às 23:15)

Muito bom Geiras.  20.3ºC e 51% HR por aqui, nuvens altas.


----------



## CptRena (12 Jun 2011 às 23:19)

Geiras disse:


> Boas, de volta à margem sul passei por Ponte de Sor no qual parei por uns minutos e meti o meu termómetro de mercúrio em cima do carro. Esqueci-me dele, e passado 5 minutos em andamento lembrei-me e infelizmente já lá não estava.



Esse termómetro de líquido vermelho não será certamente de mercúrio. Provavelmente será um álcool.

Edited (23:28): Não sei para que fim é que me estou a armar em esperto


----------



## Gerofil (12 Jun 2011 às 23:55)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 29,5 ºC (16h39)
Temperatura mínima = 14,6 ºC (06h35)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 17,0 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1018 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *29,5 ºC* (dia 12); temp. mínima = 9,1 ºC (dia 8).


----------



## Brunomc (12 Jun 2011 às 23:59)

*Condições Actuais : *


*- Céu limpo

- Vento fraco [ NW ]

- 16ºC*


----------



## Geiras (13 Jun 2011 às 00:23)

CptRena disse:


> Esse termómetro de líquido vermelho não será certamente de mercúrio. Provavelmente será um álcool.
> 
> Edited (23:28): Não sei para que fim é que me estou a armar em esperto



Sim, mas é uma maneira de dizer, já nos habituamos a esse nome.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (13 Jun 2011 às 11:07)

aqui céu limpo e 24ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Jun 2011 às 12:09)

Céu com algumas nuvens, algumas ainda provenientes do nevoeiro que se fez sentir nos vales de manhã. 22ºC.

As previsões do modelo do IM para a semana são escaldantes  38ºC para Elvas, 21ºC de mínima para Portalegre.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (13 Jun 2011 às 12:16)

são mesmo spider espero que se concretizem
edit. 12:17 - eram, mais uma vez os modelos já prevêem temperaturas mais baixas


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Jun 2011 às 12:25)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> são mesmo spider espero que se concretizem
> edit. 12:17 - eram, mais uma vez os modelos já prevêem temperaturas mais baixas



No site do IM ainda estão as temperaturas que disse, falta actualizar o ECMWF e ver o que muda pelas 22h.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (13 Jun 2011 às 12:26)

no GFS já baixou


----------



## ecobcg (13 Jun 2011 às 12:55)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui sigo com 28,2ºC e vento fraco de NNE. A minima da noite foi de *11,9ºC*.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (13 Jun 2011 às 14:45)

hoje mais fresco - 29ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (13 Jun 2011 às 19:09)

máxima de 30,5ºC


----------



## ecobcg (13 Jun 2011 às 20:53)

A máxima por cá foi de *31,6ºC*

Neste momento, sigo com 22,3ºC e vento fraco de WNW.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Jun 2011 às 21:06)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor. Situação que vai durar toda a semana. 

Máxima: 29.0ºC
mínima: 17.3ºC
atual: 25.6ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Jun 2011 às 21:53)

Máxima: 26.5ºC
Mínima: 13.7ºC

Neste momento 20.1ºC e 65% HR com céu limpo. O vento mostrou-se moderado ao fim da tarde.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Jun 2011 às 23:08)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 26,4 ºC (18h29)
Temperatura mínima = 13,3 ºC (05h00)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 18,0 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa

*O dia ficou marcado pela descida de temperatura; relativamente fresco.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,5 ºC (dia 12); temp. mínima = 9,1 ºC (dia 8).


----------



## amando96 (13 Jun 2011 às 23:58)

Muito calor, a estação de são brás só começou a registar às 18:35 e ainda estavam 30ºC, a máxima deve ter sido pouco mais que isso.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (14 Jun 2011 às 10:23)

mais um dia de céu limpo.
mínima de 15,1ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Jun 2011 às 12:39)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e dia fresquinho ainda graças à brisa de sul, neste momento, sigo com 23.4ºC, mais logo é que isto vai aquecer, quando os alentejanos ligarem os fornos e rodar o vento.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (14 Jun 2011 às 12:42)

por aqui 27,5ºC


----------



## ecobcg (14 Jun 2011 às 21:19)

Boa noite,

Por aqui hoje registei nova máxima do ano, com *32,1ºC *às 15:29UTC.
A minima da noite foi de *15,9ºC*.

Neste momento sigo com 22,1ºC e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Jun 2011 às 22:39)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e a fornalha ligou-se ao fim da tarde. 

Máxima: 30.8ºC
mínima: 16.5ºC
atual: 22.8ºC


----------



## Aurélio (14 Jun 2011 às 23:05)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e a fornalha ligou-se ao fim da tarde.
> 
> Máxima: 30.8ºC
> mínima: 16.5ºC´
> atual: 22.8ºC



O IM registou a mesma temperatura tb cerca de 31º !!

Temos Verão no Algarve !!


----------



## Gerofil (14 Jun 2011 às 23:26)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 27,8 ºC (17h05)
Temperatura mínima = 13,5 ºC (06h16)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 17,4 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1020 hPa

*Vento moderado de noroeste, constante ao longo do dia.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,5 ºC (dia 12); temp. mínima = 9,1 ºC (dia 8).


----------



## AnDré (15 Jun 2011 às 01:45)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e a fornalha ligou-se ao fim da tarde.





Aurélio disse:


> O IM registou a mesma temperatura tb cerca de 31º !!
> 
> Temos Verão no Algarve !!









À meia-noite, Faro e Castro Marim ainda na casa dos 22ºC, com vento moderado de noroeste.


----------



## ecobcg (15 Jun 2011 às 12:21)

Bom dia,

Neste momento sigo com *29,6ºC*, mas ainda há pouco já tive *30,4ºC* no Sitio das Fontes. O vento está fraco a moderado de NE, o que, a continuar assim, promete uma tarde quentinha por cá.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (15 Jun 2011 às 12:49)

aí para baixo anda quentinho


----------



## Aurélio (15 Jun 2011 às 13:38)

Em Faro já estão neste momento cerca de 31º C !!

O resto da tarde depende se houver brisa maritima ou não no litoral, mas este pode muito bem vir a ser até ao momento o dia mais quente do ano !


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (15 Jun 2011 às 13:44)

por aqui 30ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Jun 2011 às 13:58)

Sigo com 28.5ºC e com brisa de sudoeste, hoje nem desce com esta brisa. Ao final da tarde os alentejanos ligam a fornalha e assam os algarvios para petisco. 

Este ano vai aumentar os acidentes de viação, as ninas andam todas com calções curtinhos, um gajo olha para as pernocas delas quando vê já bateu


----------



## ecobcg (15 Jun 2011 às 14:34)

Já registei nova máxima do ano, com *32,8ºC*.
Vamos ver se ainda sobe mais um pouquinho!
O vento continua fraco de N.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Jun 2011 às 15:10)

28.6ºC e 38% HR. Vento moderado de NW com rajadas.


----------



## ecobcg (15 Jun 2011 às 15:28)

E continua a subir... *33,4ºC* de nova máxima


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (15 Jun 2011 às 15:38)

aqui já chegou aos 33ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (15 Jun 2011 às 16:51)

Castro Marim já chegou aos 34ºC


----------



## ecobcg (15 Jun 2011 às 17:14)

No Sitio das Fontes a máxima foi de *33,8ºC*.
Neste momento, já vai descendo.


----------



## amando96 (15 Jun 2011 às 18:12)

De acordo com o wunderground faro chegou aos 34ºC

A estação de são brás está down para variar, ainda estou a testar o RS novo, por isso não sei ainda a que ponto as temperaturas estão inflacionadas.


----------



## |Ciclone| (15 Jun 2011 às 18:24)

Aqui em Faro está um autentico dia de Verão dos mais quentes 
O meu termómetro marca 34,4ºC neste momento e registou uma máxima de 35,2ºC ás 17:31.


----------



## Aurélio (15 Jun 2011 às 18:50)

|Ciclone| disse:


> Aqui em Faro está um autentico dia de Verão dos mais quentes
> O meu termómetro marca 34,4ºC neste momento e registou uma máxima de 35,2ºC ás 17:31.



Na minha casa é o dia mais quente do ano ... mas o termómetro que tenho marca cerca de 34º, o dia mais quente do ano.
No local do Aeroporto mesmo ao pé do mar presumo que esteja mais fresco porque o IM diz que ás 16 ou 17h estava cerca de 28,6ºC !!

Como moro a 10 km a norte de Faro está e aqui o vento sopra de norte está bem mais quente !!


----------



## AnDré (15 Jun 2011 às 18:57)

*34,5ºC* às 17h UTC em Castro Marim e *34,4ºC* em Faro.







Às 16h UTC, *35,3ºC* em Castro Marim.


----------



## Aurélio (15 Jun 2011 às 19:35)

AnDré disse:


> *34,5ºC* às 17h UTC em Castro Marim e *34,4ºC* em Faro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Estou em brasa !!
Calor sufocante ... e a temperatura não desce !!

Quem foi o alentejano que ligou o forno?


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Jun 2011 às 20:02)

Boas, por aqui, está mesmo uma brasa.  As pernocas das jovens que uma pessoa vê, ainda aumenta mais o calor. 

Máxima: 35.1ºC
mínima: 17.3ºC
atual: 32.1ºC


----------



## |Ciclone| (15 Jun 2011 às 20:49)

Bem são quase 21h e o termómetro marca 30,7ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (15 Jun 2011 às 21:12)

por aqui a máxima foi de 33ºC
fui eu que liguei o forno


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Jun 2011 às 21:42)

Que calor aí pelos Algarves. Aqui o Alentejo decidiu partir a janela do forno e o calor saiu cá para fora.  Por isso mesmo por aqui agora sigo com 21.7ºC e 55% HR. Céu limpo. Eclipse 0?


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jun 2011 às 23:59)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 28,3 ºC (14h47)
Temperatura mínima = 13,3 ºC (06h19)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 17,4 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1020 hPa

*Continuação do tempo fresco no Alentejo, com vento moderado de noroeste ao longo do dia. Sem "puxarem" o anticiclone dos Açores para noroeste/norte da Península Ibérica, não pensem em calor no Alentejo ... * *
Vá lá, façam um esforço* 

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,5 ºC (dia 12); temp. mínima = 9,1 ºC (dia 8).


----------



## ecobcg (16 Jun 2011 às 12:20)

Bom dia,

Por aqui está mais um belo dia de Verão, com a temperatura neste momento nos *28,4ºC*, céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado de NNE. A minima da noite foi de *19,1ºC* (ainda não foi desta que tive a primeira noite tropical deste ano). 

Em trabalho, tive que fazer uma visita a algumas das praias aqui de Lagoa. O cenário está mesmo apetecível!


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Jun 2011 às 13:13)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e vento fraco de norte ainda. Sigo com 29.3ºC e aviso amarelo no Algarve devido ao calor.  Nunca mais chove para refrescar.  Hoje feriado municipal em Olhão tudo nas ilhas a dar banho à minhoca, como a minha actividade é em Faro tou tramado.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Jun 2011 às 14:14)

Por aqui nada de calores, apenas algumas nuvens altas e 24.6ºC. 23% HR e vento moderado.


----------



## Aurélio (16 Jun 2011 às 14:33)

Bem por aqui continua sauna ... sem vento e temperatura na ordem dos 31ºC.

Vamos a ver se mais longo arma-se o vento Norte !!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (16 Jun 2011 às 14:48)

ás 14 h já nos 31ºC


----------



## Gerofil (16 Jun 2011 às 16:23)

Estremoz: céu muito nublado e temperatura de 25,9 ºC.


----------



## |Ciclone| (16 Jun 2011 às 20:05)

Por aqui mais um dia quente, registei hoje 34,1ºC de máxima e neste momento o termómetro ainda marca 30,5ºC


----------



## SocioMeteo (16 Jun 2011 às 20:18)

Impressionante as temperaturas hoje no Algarve e Baixo Alentejo 34º graus em Faro e Lisboa aqui tão perto, as diferenças de temperatura do extremo sul para o extremo Norte hoje superaram os 10º graus impressionante, esse calor ameaça vir por ai acima para o final da proxima semana!!!


----------



## ecobcg (16 Jun 2011 às 20:30)

Extremos de hoje por cá:
*Tmáx: 31,8ºC*
*Tmin: 19,1ºC*

Neste momento sigo com 23,8ºC e vento fraco de WNW.


----------



## Aurélio (16 Jun 2011 às 21:30)

A temperatura oficial em FARO no dia de hoje foi de 31,8ºC de acordo com os dados do IM !!

Obviamente conhecendo-se Faro como se conhece sabe-se que em vários sitios se pode registar temperaturas diferentes ...
Quem mora do lado da Penha ou parecido pode perfeitamente ter obtido esse valor de 34ºC !


----------



## Gerofil (16 Jun 2011 às 21:33)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 27,2 ºC (14h25)
Temperatura mínima = 14,2 ºC (06h43)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 19,7 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

*O céu nublado tornou a tarde mais fresca; descida de pressão atmosférica.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,5 ºC (dia 12); temp. mínima = 9,1 ºC (dia 8).


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (17 Jun 2011 às 21:56)

mais um dia nos 31ºC


----------



## Gerofil (17 Jun 2011 às 22:27)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 26,8 ºC (16h08)
Temperatura mínima = 13,0 ºC (03h15)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 18,8 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,5 ºC (dia 12); temp. mínima = 9,1 ºC (dia 8).


----------



## amando96 (18 Jun 2011 às 14:57)

31ºC, humidade nos 20%


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Jun 2011 às 21:17)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo, a tarde foi mais fresca com a temperatura a rondar os 24ºC, agora tem vindo a subir devido à rotação do vento para noroeste.

Máxima: 29.8ºC
mínima: 18.4ºC
atual: 25.6ºC


----------



## Gerofil (18 Jun 2011 às 23:05)

Alandroal: temperatura máxima de 28 ºC, tendo o dia ficado marcado pela persistência de muita nebulosidade alta.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Jun 2011 às 00:46)

por aqui 32ºC.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Jun 2011 às 14:44)

ás 14h já nos 31ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Jun 2011 às 15:37)

Dia bem quentinho comparado com ontem. O céu apresenta algumas nuvens altas dispersas. 32.1ºC e 22% de humidade.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Jun 2011 às 18:10)

Estremoz: céu muito nublado ... 31,9 ºC ... 1016 hPa


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Jun 2011 às 18:22)

Por aqui apareceu uma nuvem do mesmo tipo  Parecia um CB.

34.9ºC e 18% HR


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Jun 2011 às 19:01)

por aqui ainda 32,5ºC


----------



## Gerofil (19 Jun 2011 às 20:00)

SpiderVV disse:


> Por aqui apareceu uma nuvem do mesmo tipo  Parecia um CB.



Foi a mesma nuvem que passou por aqui. E não era CB mas nuvem da família dos altocúmulos (a partir dos 2 000 metros de altitude).


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Jun 2011 às 21:05)

Obrigado pela informação.

27.9ºC ainda e 37% HR.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Jun 2011 às 21:55)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima de hoje (Domingo) = 32,1 ºC (17h43)
Temperatura mínima de ontem (Sábado) = 12,3 ºC (06h49)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 24,9 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

*A tarde tornou-se muito nublada, por nuvens altas.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *32,1 ºC* (dia 19); temp. mínima = 9,1 ºC (dia 8).


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Jun 2011 às 23:17)

Noite superquente, 25.0ºC e 45% HR!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (20 Jun 2011 às 11:41)

já nos 30ºC


----------



## Aurélio (20 Jun 2011 às 12:04)

Por aqui mais quente que em Faro e a temperatura ronda os 30º...
Recordo que a minha localização é 10 km a norte de Faro !!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (20 Jun 2011 às 12:33)

31ºC
A estação do COTR registou ontem 37,6ºC!!!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (20 Jun 2011 às 12:57)

Na Amareleja ás 12h - 33,1ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (20 Jun 2011 às 13:27)

33,5ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Jun 2011 às 13:46)

Por aqui muito calor. Céu limpo e vento fraco com 29.7ºC e 39% HR.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (20 Jun 2011 às 17:04)

Já chegou aos 36ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (20 Jun 2011 às 19:01)

ainda 33,5ºC


----------



## amando96 (20 Jun 2011 às 20:04)

Nem sei como aprecias este calor! 

Por cá vai em 26.9ºC, humidade nos 55% tem estado a subir.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (20 Jun 2011 às 20:17)

e não aprecio detesto!
mas é interessante do ponto de vista meteorológico
Ainda 31ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (20 Jun 2011 às 21:38)

dia mais quente do ano - 36ºC!
a próxima noite talvez seja tropical, vamos ver como está vento talvez não seja


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Jun 2011 às 22:05)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo ou pouco nublado.

Máxima: 28.5ºC
mínima: 18.5ºC
atual: 22.7ºC


----------



## Gerofil (20 Jun 2011 às 22:41)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 32,1 ºC (15h29)
Temperatura mínima = 18,4 ºC (06h28)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 22,9 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

*A temperatura máxima hoje ocorreu mais cedo, estando a temperatura a descer mais rapidamente do que ontem à noite.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 32,1 ºC (dia 19 e dia 20); temp. mínima = 9,1 ºC (dia 8).


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (20 Jun 2011 às 22:56)

Resumindo:
céu limpo
máxima de 36ºC
mínima de 19ºC
ainda 27ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (21 Jun 2011 às 09:08)

Já nos 24ºC


----------



## ecobcg (21 Jun 2011 às 09:57)

Bom dia,

1.º dia de Verão a corresponder às expectactivas, com um dia quente e céu limpo (verifica-se, no entanto, alguma diferença relativamente a ontem, pois já se vislumbra alguma "poeira" no céu - indícios que estará para chegar o Sueste). Tive também a primeira noite tropical do ano aqui no Sitio das Fontes, com uma minima de *21,1ºC*. Neste momento sigo com 28,7ºC e vento fraco de NNE.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (21 Jun 2011 às 10:30)

já 28ºC


----------



## amando96 (21 Jun 2011 às 11:09)

Em salir já vai em 31.3ºC


----------



## ecobcg (21 Jun 2011 às 11:51)

Por aqui vou com uns muito quentes *33,2ºC* neste momento! E praticamente sem vento. Diria que está o tipico "_calmeiro de sueste_" por aqui.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (21 Jun 2011 às 12:02)

31,5ºC


----------



## ecobcg (21 Jun 2011 às 12:33)

*Nova máxima do ano *(até agora): *34,3ºC* neste momento no Sitio das Fontes.


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Jun 2011 às 13:03)

ecobcg disse:


> *Nova máxima do ano *(até agora): *34,3ºC* neste momento no Sitio das Fontes.



34ºC já ?

Bolas, hoje devem ir aos 36, não ?


----------



## ecobcg (21 Jun 2011 às 13:28)

AndréFrade disse:


> 34ºC já ?
> 
> Bolas, hoje devem ir aos 36, não ?



Parece-me que não. O vento já rodou para S e a temperatura deu logo um tombo, está agora nos 31,8ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Jun 2011 às 13:35)

ecobcg disse:


> Parece-me que não. O vento já rodou para S e a temperatura deu logo um tombo, está agora nos 31,8ºC.



Ah bom.. Então máxima de quanto ?


----------



## |Ciclone| (21 Jun 2011 às 13:47)

Por aqui registei um mínima de 23,2ºC e neste momento vai nos 33,8ºC tendo chegado aos 34,1ºC à minutos atrás


----------



## ecobcg (21 Jun 2011 às 13:52)

AndréFrade disse:


> Ah bom.. Então máxima de quanto ?



A máxima ficou-se nos *34,3ºC*. Não subiu mais.


----------



## ecobcg (21 Jun 2011 às 17:27)

Apesar do vento de SW que agora se sente, a temperatura voltou a subir, registando neste momento uns escaldantes *34,7ºC* (nova máxima do ano)


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (21 Jun 2011 às 19:32)

máxima de 36ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jun 2011 às 20:49)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e algum calor.

Máxima: 29.7ºC
mínima: 19.7ºC
atual: 26.9ºC


----------



## pax_julia (21 Jun 2011 às 20:50)

Beja. Maxima de 36,2 graus! Ainda chegamos aos 40 ate ao final de junho.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jun 2011 às 20:57)

Por aqui máxima de 32.9ºC e mínima de 15.4ºC  Dia muito calorento sem nuvens e com algum vento que acalmou de tarde.

Neste momento 26.9ºC e 36% humidade relativa.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (21 Jun 2011 às 21:09)

em Serpa tmb vizinho PAX JÚLIA


----------



## ecobcg (21 Jun 2011 às 21:37)

A máxima por aqui foi de *34,8ºC* registados às 16h49 UTC. (nova máxima deste ano).

Neste momento sigo com 25,3ºC e vento fraco de NNE, com humidade nos 43%.

Está uma bela noite de Verão!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (21 Jun 2011 às 21:46)

ainda 29ºc


----------



## Gerofil (21 Jun 2011 às 23:03)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 31,8 ºC (14h17)
Temperatura mínima = 17,3 ºC (05h49)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 22,5 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 32,1 ºC (dia 19 e dia 20); temp. mínima = 9,1 ºC (dia 8).


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jun 2011 às 23:05)

A temperatura disparou e sigo com vento norte e 28ºC.


----------



## actioman (22 Jun 2011 às 00:08)

Por aqui o calor também vai dando o ar da sua graça e tive uma máxima de 34,1ºC que foi igual à de ontem.
O que ainda vai equilibrando as temperaturas da noite que ainda vão refrescando.

Neste momento registo ainda 22,9ºC.


Aproveito e coloco aqui 3 fotos da tal nuvem que alguns viram no passado Domingo e que o Gerofil até colocou aqui umas imagens. Eu estava na zona de Borba/Estremoz e também a pude observar. Tinha uns belos mammatus!


----------



## Gerofil (22 Jun 2011 às 01:13)

actioman disse:


> Aproveito e coloco aqui 3 fotos da tal nuvem que alguns viram no passado Domingo e que o Gerofil até colocou aqui umas imagens. Eu estava na zona de Borba/Estremoz e também a pude observar. Tinha uns belos mammatus!





Isso mesmo; a uma grande altitude e apareciam os mammatus no seu centro; ainda pensei que fosse surgir alguma tempestade repentina, mas depois a situação acalmou.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (22 Jun 2011 às 09:17)

mínima de 19,5ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (22 Jun 2011 às 14:19)

Já nos 34ºc


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Jun 2011 às 14:44)

Por aqui não parece estar tanto calor como ontem, observa-se algum vento e céu limpo. 29.0ºC e 31% HR.


----------



## |Ciclone| (22 Jun 2011 às 14:52)

Por aqui o termómetro marca 31ºC mais um dia de praia


----------



## pax_julia (22 Jun 2011 às 17:01)

Diziam k hoje ia haver descida de temperatura! Enganaram-se! Dia praticamente identico ao de ontem, com algum vento a mistura! 35,5 graus, maxima registada ate agora!


----------



## pax_julia (22 Jun 2011 às 17:04)

A minima por estas bandas ficou-se plos 16 graus! Humidade relativa ta baixa e tem tendencia a piorar segundo as previsoes, cuidado com o sol e cuidado com os comportamentos ao ar livre (fire).


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Jun 2011 às 17:05)

Aqui quase nem passa dos 30ºC, apesar de parecer estarem uns 40ºC, um calor dos diabos! 
Vento moderado, 29.8ºC e 26% HR.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Jun 2011 às 20:38)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado temporiamente nublado por nuvens altas e chegou o bafo quente. 

Máxima: 31.9ºC (registada à 2 minutos)
mínima: 20.5ºC
atual: 31.5ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Jun 2011 às 21:08)

Por aqui ainda algum vento mas menos calor, 22.4ºC e 40% HR.


----------



## Gerofil (22 Jun 2011 às 23:16)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 29,8 ºC (14h11)
Temperatura mínima = 15,6 ºC (05h52)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 17,4 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 32,1 ºC (dia 19 e dia 20); temp. mínima = 9,1 ºC (dia 8).


----------



## ecobcg (22 Jun 2011 às 23:26)

Boa noite,

A tarde foi escaldante pelo Sitio das Fontes, permitindo nova máxima do ano. Os extremos de hoje foram:
*Tmáx: 36,7ºC* (às 15:50 UTC).
*Tmin: 20,2ºC* (2.ª noite tropical do ano)

Neste momento sigo com 23,4ºC e vento fraco de ENE.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Jun 2011 às 00:06)

Máxima de 30.0ºC
Mínima de 15.9ºC

Neste momento 16.8ºC e 60% HR.


----------



## amando96 (23 Jun 2011 às 14:13)

Humidade a 16%


----------



## ecobcg (23 Jun 2011 às 14:24)

Boa tarde,

Continua o calor por aqui, registo neste momento *32,0ºC*.
A minima da noite foi de *15,9ºC*.

Estou com um problema na estação, pois desde ontem ao final do dia que deixei de receber dados da velocidade do vento. Tenho que ir ver o que se passa! Alguém que tenha também uma Davis, já alguma vez teve este problema?  No weatherlink apenas recebo dados da direcção do vento, mas a velocidade está a zeros! O que será que se passa!


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Jun 2011 às 15:11)

Por aqui mais ou menos igual a ontem e uma ou outra nuvem alta. 29.0ºC e 21% HR.


----------



## Aurélio (23 Jun 2011 às 20:58)

Aqui por Faro cerca de 34ºC, temperatura identica ao dia de ontem !!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (23 Jun 2011 às 21:01)

aqui hoje menos quente - 33,5ºC
mas amanhã já deve chegar aos 39ºC/40ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Jun 2011 às 21:12)

Céu com algumas nuvens altas ao longe. Máxima quase igual a ontem, 30.3ºC, mínima fria de 11.5ºC 

Neste momento vento fraco, 23.6ºC e 43% de humidade.


----------



## trovoadas (23 Jun 2011 às 22:34)

Boas

Abalei de Loulé por volta das 2 da tarde com 28ºc e cheguei a Vilamoura com 34ºc. Ao final da tarde no regresso sai com 30ºc e cheguei a Loulé com 26º, ou seja, foi notória a diferença hoje entre o litoral e o interior. Na praia ainda chegou a levantar-se um sudoeste que baixou bastante a temperatura, recordo-me que num espaço de meio quilómetro a temperatura desceu dos 34º para 27º na zona do estacionamento da praia.
Mas com o evoluir da tarde essa brisa cessou e voltou o forno e praticamente andou sempre nos 34º mesmo junto à água, bem não sei ao certo qual a temperatura junto a rebentação mas a 200m da água estavam 34ºc
Estas leituras foram feitas pelo termómetro do meu "astra", que devo ressalvar que acho bastante preciso, ou pelo menos bastante realista...

Só mais uma coisa... tenho acompanhado o forum e as leituras de temperatura das estações do pessoal e mesmo do IM e só agora constato o quão anormais foram aqueles Verões 2003-2004-2005 em que a temperatura máxima era quase sempre acima dos 35º e a miníma não descia dos 20º e isto começando logo em Maio, agora sim isto é um verão normal!


----------



## Gerofil (23 Jun 2011 às 23:11)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 28,5 ºC (16h08)
Temperatura mínima = 12,2 ºC (05h37)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 18,8 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

*Um dia fresco por aqui, com moderada descida de temperatura relativamente a ontem.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 32,1 ºC (dia 19 e dia 20); temp. mínima = 9,1 ºC (dia 8).


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (23 Jun 2011 às 23:27)

amanhã começa o espectáculo


----------



## trovoadas (24 Jun 2011 às 01:58)

19,5ºc à minutos aqui em Loulé com vento fraco a sentir-se de leste/nordeste


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Jun 2011 às 14:41)

Que calor intenso! Agora levanta-se o vento e estabiliza um bocado a temperatura, 34.1ºC e *14% HR, novo recorde da estação*!


----------



## amando96 (24 Jun 2011 às 16:07)

Por cá 29.4ºC e 46% de humidade.


----------



## pax_julia (24 Jun 2011 às 16:25)

Por Beja 34 graus. Real feal 35 graus. 18% HR. Vento de SSE na ordem dos 10km/h. Tempo quente e seco.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Jun 2011 às 16:29)

Bomba de humidade relativa, desceu uns poucos de % em menos de nada. 36.8ºC, 8% HR acho que vou ter que ver o meu RS


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (24 Jun 2011 às 16:30)

serpa 36ºC, o mesmo da semana passada...
o alentejo já não é o que era....


----------



## pax_julia (24 Jun 2011 às 17:15)

Humidade relativa em queda. Desceu 2% em 2horas. Esta nos 16%. Um autentico perigo para as nossas florestas se assim se mantiver. Atencao! 35,5 graus


----------



## pax_julia (24 Jun 2011 às 17:25)

Chegou o inferno! Repentinament o vento bazou. HR 14% e a temperatura subiu para os 37 graus!


----------



## Aurélio (24 Jun 2011 às 20:09)

Tenho a impressão que a temperatura aqui no sul hoje está cerca de 2º abaixo dos valores esperados !!

Olhando aos gráficos de observação hoje tivemos:

Faro - 30º

Beja e Evora -35º


----------



## actioman (24 Jun 2011 às 20:27)

Por aqui nem queria acreditar o calor que acabou por se instalar! A tarde a avançar e a temperatura não parava de subir, dando-se a máxima pelas 18h52 com uns inesperados (por mim) 37,4ºC .
Até duvidei dos valores, mas após consultar a EMA de Elvas verifico que está dentro do aceitável!

Enfim começou o "inferno" aqui pelos alentejos e arredores...


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jun 2011 às 20:46)

Boas, por aqui, dia mais fresco mas com maior sensação de calor devido à humidade vinda de SE. 

Máxima: 30.2ºC
mínima: 16.9ºC
atual: 27.0ºC


----------



## Gerofil (24 Jun 2011 às 21:26)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 34,3 ºC (17h11)
Temperatura mínima = 15,7 ºC (05h36)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 28,6 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

*Notável subida da temperatura *

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *34,3 ºC* (dia 24); temp. mínima = 9,1 ºC (dia 8).


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Jun 2011 às 23:02)

26.3ºC, dados da estação do IM nova que por curiosidade se localiza a uns escassos 800m de onde me situo  A inversão térmica é notável, no Atalaião, onde se situa a EMA principal, 29ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Jun 2011 às 00:20)

Na minha estação registo 29.2ºC, já esteve nos 28 e picos


----------



## Gato Preto (25 Jun 2011 às 01:49)

(Temporáriamente reportando de Manta Rota)

Esta sexta-feira que passou foi um dia de praia fabuloso:
- de manhã calor intenso e total ausência de vento. O mar esteve praticamente sem ondulação e com uma temperatura bem mais acima que os 20º indicados pelo IM.
- de tarde continuou sem qualquer vento, no entanto, o mar, virou a levante e rápidamente se tornou farto em ondulação, mantendo a temperatura tépida.

Não sei qual as temps atingidas, pois não trouxe comigo nada para as registar, mas deu para sentir o efeito da HR. A sensação de calor foi intensa.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (25 Jun 2011 às 05:44)

impressionante a mínima de Portalegre.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jun 2011 às 12:31)

Boas, por aqui, o vento moderado de sueste é rei e senhor. Sigo com 29.4ºC e a mínima foi tropical a rondar os 21ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Jun 2011 às 12:42)

Mínima de 22.0*C. Neste momento 33.5


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Jun 2011 às 12:53)

SpiderVV disse:


> Mínima de 22.0*C. Neste momento 33.5



E parece que a estação de Degracia Cimeira está a superar as minhas expectativas. Veremos qual será a máxima hoje.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Jun 2011 às 13:38)

Hehehe, 34.8ºC 23% HR. Parece estar a vir vento fraco a moderado com rajadas de S.


----------



## actioman (25 Jun 2011 às 14:19)

Por cá a mínima ficou-se nos 20,4ºC pelas 05h57.

Neste momento já vou com 33,9ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (25 Jun 2011 às 15:19)

máxima do ano - 37ºC
atingida as 15h


----------



## Gerofil (25 Jun 2011 às 16:11)

Alandroal: 36 ºC (valor típico de verão; nada de extraordinário).


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Jun 2011 às 16:14)

Por aqui o vento acalma e a temperatura dispara  37.6ºC e 20% HR.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (25 Jun 2011 às 17:38)

Máxima do ano - 38,5ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jun 2011 às 19:58)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor.

Máxima: 30.8ºC
mínima_ 21.7ºC
atual: 28.9ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (25 Jun 2011 às 20:34)

ainda 33


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (25 Jun 2011 às 20:53)

Pessoal... Célula de grandes dimensões a sul... Será que chega ao Algarve...??

Duvido, mas..


----------



## Aurélio (25 Jun 2011 às 21:45)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Pessoal... Célula de grandes dimensões a sul... Será que chega ao Algarve...??
> 
> Duvido, mas..



Oh Gil isso nem se pergunta claro que não ... a unica coisa que terás no Algarve nos proximos 2 dias será as poeiras de Marrocos e do próprio Sahara !!

Isto agora o que vai dar é praia e raparigas em bikinis minusculos


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (25 Jun 2011 às 22:05)

Ainda 30ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Jun 2011 às 23:42)

29.0ºC e 31% HR, muito calor! HR igual à interior.


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jun 2011 às 00:00)

Alandroal: Temperatura máxima de hoje (no tronic à sombra) = 38 ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Jun 2011 às 00:23)

Máxima de 39.0ºC
Mínima de 22.0ºC

Está um inferno autêntico lá fora. 28.6ºC 32% HR.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (26 Jun 2011 às 02:32)

em Beja está muito vento!


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Jun 2011 às 12:54)

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado, vento moderado de leste e sigo com 29.1ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Jun 2011 às 14:10)

Mínima de 24.4ºC! 

Neste momento muita poeira e nuvens altas, 36.4ºC e vento moderado. 27% de humidade.


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jun 2011 às 15:46)

Estremoz: 36,1 ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## pax_julia (26 Jun 2011 às 16:10)

Por Beja. Um autentico inferno. Ceu nebulado por nuvens altas, muita poeira no ar. Vento moderado de SSE. 38 graus. HR:28%


----------



## irpsit (26 Jun 2011 às 16:23)

É a entrada da poeira do Sahara.



pax_julia disse:


> Por Beja. Um autentico inferno. Ceu nebulado por nuvens altas, muita poeira no ar. Vento moderado de SSE. 38 graus. HR:28%


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Jun 2011 às 16:27)

Depois de alguma guerra com a meteocam, que ainda está meio torta e já desisti , 38.5ºC e 22% HR. Só poeira e nuvens altas.


----------



## Agreste (26 Jun 2011 às 17:18)

Trovoada a sul do Algarve e fazendo-se ao caminho ou apenas nuvens médias envoltas na camada de pó?


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jun 2011 às 17:23)

irpsit disse:


> É a entrada da poeira do Sahara.



Amigo, o que temos é que o céu está quase todo encoberto por nuvens (estratocúmulos), em que a poeira serviu de elemento condensador do vapor de água. Estes estratocúmulos (ver WEBCAM na postagens mais abaixo) podem evoluir para cúmulonimbos e dar origem a aguaceiros e trovoadas.

Imagem de Satélite às 16h00:




CopyRight Eumetsat 2011


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (26 Jun 2011 às 17:40)

38ºC 
ainda menos 0,5 que ontem
mais uma vez Beja ficou aquém das expectativas!


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Jun 2011 às 18:02)

Continuam as nuvens altas e a poeira, que dá uma sensação de abafamento muito grande! 37.1ºC e 24% de humidade relativa, a temperatura já caiu um pouco, máxima de 38.7ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Jun 2011 às 20:26)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e vento moderado de leste.

Máxima: 31.3ºC
mínima: 21.8ºC
atual: 27.3ºC

3ªfeira e 4ªfeira serão dias onde a temperatura vai chegar aos 35ºC no Algarve.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Jun 2011 às 20:27)

A temperatura anda aos saltos por cá. 34.5ºC e 28% de HR, a estação diz _Extreme Caution_ com a combinação de temp. e humidade.


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jun 2011 às 21:48)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 37,1 ºC (16h37)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 30,2 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1012 hPa

*Períodos de céu muito nublado ao longo da tarde; faltaram no Alentejo os relevos montanhosos que permitissem a passagem dos estratocúmulos para cb`s. Mas tudo pode acontecer ainda ao longo da noite ...*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *37,1 ºC* (dia 26); temp. mínima = 9,1 ºC (dia 8).


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (26 Jun 2011 às 22:26)

ainda 29ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Jun 2011 às 23:18)

Lá vem mais uma noite bem tropical... 30.7ºC, 35% HR.


----------



## ecobcg (27 Jun 2011 às 13:34)

Boa tarde,

Regressado de um fim-de-semana em Lisboa, bem quente por sinal e onde ontem, por volta das 16h, ainda apanhei com umas quantas pingas bem grossas e cheias de poeira, antes de entrar na Ponte 25 de Abril, hoje o dia por cá esteve muito nublado pela manhã e neste momento já limpou e começa novamente a aquecer.

A minima da noite foi de *17,2ºC* e neste momento sigo com 28,1ºC, 69% de humidade e vento fraco de SE.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Jun 2011 às 15:04)

35ºc


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Jun 2011 às 15:15)

Por aqui continua a monotonia meteorológica e alguma mas menos poeira no ar, 33.3ºC e 29% HR.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Jun 2011 às 18:55)

máxima - 36,5ºC


----------



## ecobcg (27 Jun 2011 às 22:25)

A máxima por aqui foi mais baixa hoje, com *28,6ºC* registados no Sitio das Fontes.

Neste momento, sigo com 20,8ºC e 84%.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jun 2011 às 22:49)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado durante a manhã tornando-se pouco nublado à tarde.

Máxima: 26.4ºC
mínima: 20.3ºC
atual: 20.4ºC

Dia fresco, amanhã já será um dia bastante quente com máxima de 33ºC e 4ª feira ainda mais calor com 35ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Jun 2011 às 22:53)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 35,3 ºC (17h00)
Temperatura mínima = 21,8 ºC (04h56)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 24,5 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1013 hPa

*Início de verão extremamente quente, com vários dias seguidos de temperaturas máximas superiores a 35 ºC.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 37,1 ºC (dia 26); temp. mínima = 9,1 ºC (dia 8).


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Jun 2011 às 09:06)

finalmente uma manhã fresca e com algum nevoeiro.
sabe tão bem


----------



## Aurélio (28 Jun 2011 às 10:09)

Aqui pelo Algarve a partir de amanhã e se não voltarem a tirar como tem sido hábito nos ultimos tempos a temperatura aqui irá variar entre os 33º e os 35º ... mas isto claro se não se formar a brisa de sudoeste !!

Ao contrário do dia de ontem o dia de hoje está mais quente e com céu limpo ...


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jun 2011 às 11:41)

Penso não estar errado ao afirmar que hoje é o quinto dia seguido em que as temperaturas no interior do Alentejo vão atingir valores máximos muito acima da média para esta altura do ano. Provavelmente muitas estações do interior do Alentejo entram hoje em onda de calor.

O pior é que não se sabe até quando se irá manter esta onda de calor ...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Jun 2011 às 11:45)

acho que não. até o Alentejo hoje está menos quente.


----------



## Aurélio (28 Jun 2011 às 12:11)

Gerofil disse:


> Penso não estar errado ao afirmar que hoje é o quinto dia seguido em que as temperaturas no interior do Alentejo vão atingir valores máximos muito acima da média para esta altura do ano. Provavelmente muitas estações do interior do Alentejo entram hoje em onda de calor.
> 
> O pior é que não se sabe até quando se irá manter esta onda de calor ...



A média das máximas das capitais de distrito alentejanas é de 32º C salvo erro ... e como tenho dúvidas que o alentejo hoje atinja essas temperaturas nomeadamente nas capitais de distrito propriamente ditas ....
No resto não sei ...


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jun 2011 às 12:22)

Aurélio disse:


> A média das máximas das capitais de distrito alentejanas é de *32º C *salvo erro



Não sei quais são as suas fontes mas eu consultei as normais climatológicas do IM:

*Média das temperaturas máximas em Junho (período de 1971/2000)*

Portalegre - 25,4 ºC
Évora - 26,3 ºC
Beja - 28,7 ºC

Se tiverem os registos dos últimos dias confirmam que as temperaturas máximas chegaram a estar 10 ºC aproximadamente acima do que é normal nesta altura do ano 

Tenho dito; polémica encerrada pela minha parte.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Jun 2011 às 12:56)

como é obvio Serpa vai passar dos 32ºC, mas Beja duvido que passe, já nos dias anteriores as previsões para Beja indicavam quase 2ºC a mais do que esteve na realidade!


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Jun 2011 às 13:07)

Por aqui, o vento de SW está aí e sigo com 27.4ºC. 

A minima de ontem foi de 19.4ºC.

O IM prevê de máxima 30ºC, o Foreca que segue o ECM prevê 34ºC vou ver quem vai ganhar. Mais logo o vento vai rodar, já não está sueste, e a brisa é de sudoeste, o que quer dizer que mais logo vai rodar para noroeste e se rodar às 18 horas pode aquecer bem. Tudo depende se roda, a que horas e com que intensidade. Faro quando não está sueste é muito mais complicado fazer uma previsão acertada do que quando está.


----------



## ecobcg (28 Jun 2011 às 15:21)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui, e comparativamente às temperaturas de ontem, o dia está bem mais quente! Neste momento registo *34,6ºC* com 27% de humidade e vento fraco de NNE.


----------



## Costa (28 Jun 2011 às 15:24)

Gerofil disse:


> as temperaturas máximas chegaram a estar 10 ºC aproximadamente acima do que é normal nesta altura do ano



Gerofil, pequena correcção que faz alguma diferença:

_...as temperaturas máximas chegaram a estar 10 ºC aproximadamente acima das normais nesta altura do ano..._


----------



## ecobcg (28 Jun 2011 às 16:04)

*35,6ºC* por aqui...


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Jun 2011 às 17:32)

Dia mais fresco por estes lados, vento fraco: 29.6ºC e 26% HR.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jun 2011 às 17:36)

Estremoz: 29,5 ºC e 10132 hPa. O céu já se apresenta algo nublado a sudoeste (os vulgares estratocúmulos).


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Jun 2011 às 17:37)

aqui chegou aos 35ºC, tal como previsto


----------



## Aurélio (28 Jun 2011 às 22:38)

Gerofil disse:


> Não sei quais são as suas fontes mas eu consultei as normais climatológicas do IM:
> 
> *Média das temperaturas máximas em Junho (período de 1971/2000)*
> 
> ...



Os 32ºC que me lembrava de ter visto era afinal somente para Beja, só que era para o mês de Julho.

Em relação a Évora pois bem transformei 30,2ºC em 32ºC isto novamente para o mês de Julho.

Para ajudar á festa transformei Junho em Julho !

Portanto neste caso reconhecido o erro tens toda a razão ... pois temos uma onda de calor pelo menos no Alentejo....

Tentarei para a próxima em vez de escrever "salvo erro" verificar se não existe erro ...


Mea culpa portanto !!


----------



## Agreste (28 Jun 2011 às 23:01)

Que fazer com estes 29ºC de temperatura ambiente? Trocar com os 9,7ºC de Montalegre, pode ser?


----------



## Gerofil (29 Jun 2011 às 00:13)

Aurélio disse:


> Mea culpa portanto !!


  Estás perdoado, porque estão só 18,3 ºC !!! 

Vamos a dados de ontem:

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 30,2 ºC (16h31)
Temperatura mínima = 16,5 ºC (06h49)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 18,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa

*Acentuada descida da temperatura e aumento de nebulosidade ao final da tarde ...*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 37,1 ºC (dia 26); temp. mínima = 9,1 ºC (dia 8).


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (29 Jun 2011 às 00:19)

ainda 23ºC.
em casa então nem se fala - 28ºC
não consigo dormir


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Jun 2011 às 14:08)

Por aqui começa a aquecer, vento com velocidade variável entre nulo e moderado. 30.1ºC e 29% de humidade. Nem uma nuvem no céu.


----------



## ecobcg (29 Jun 2011 às 15:05)

Mais uma tarde bem quente por aqui, com *35,3ºC* neste momento no Sitio das Fontes. O vento está fraco a moderado de NW e a himudade está nos 20%.


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Jun 2011 às 16:24)

Por aqui mais quente, o vento levanta-se de novo, 32.3ºC e 22% HR. Em casa já se precisa de ter o AC ligado de novo


----------



## ecobcg (29 Jun 2011 às 17:59)

A máxima de hoje foi de uns belos *35,8º*C.

Neste momento estou com *35,2ºC *e vento fraco de NNW, com 19% de humidade.


----------



## |Ciclone| (29 Jun 2011 às 21:56)

Temperatura actual em Faro: 31ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (29 Jun 2011 às 22:08)

27ºC
em casa 28ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Jun 2011 às 22:14)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> em casa 28ºC



Já temos um tópico para temperaturas dentro de casa, não é preciso estar sempre a dizê-las no Seguimento Sul.

24.1ºC e 48% HR, máxima de 32.6ºC e mínima de 13.9ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Jun 2011 às 23:10)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 31,5 ºC (16h23)
Temperatura mínima = 15,0 ºC (06h22)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 21,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1013 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 37,1 ºC (dia 26); temp. mínima = 9,1 ºC (dia 8).


----------



## Gerofil (30 Jun 2011 às 11:33)

Interior Alentejano: Onda de calor

Confirmo a entrada em onda de calor; ontem foi o quinto dia seguido que Évora registou uma temperatura máxima superior a 5 ºC à média da temperatura máxima normal para este mês de Junho.  E hoje a temperatura máxima vai experimentar uma moderada subida ...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Jun 2011 às 11:42)

Ontem a máxima foi de 31,3 ºC por Degracia Cimeira. Veremos hoje qual será o valor máximo.


----------



## amando96 (30 Jun 2011 às 13:16)

Acabaram de cair umas pingas de chuva


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Jun 2011 às 13:20)

a sério


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Jun 2011 às 13:22)

Sim, estão algumas nuvens a circular pelo Algarve.

33.1ºC 27% HR por cá.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Jun 2011 às 13:22)

amando96 disse:


> Acabaram de cair umas pingas de chuva



Deve ter sido uma coisa extremamente localizada


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Jun 2011 às 13:24)

33ºC e começam a aparecer algumas nuvens!
tambem quero umas pingas


----------



## ecobcg (30 Jun 2011 às 13:31)

Boa tarde,

A manha teve o céu parcialmente nublado por aqui, mas ainda assim, a temperatura chegou aos *34,8ºC* às 11:33 UTC.

Neste momento, sigo com 31,6ºC e vento fraco a moderado de SW.


----------



## amando96 (30 Jun 2011 às 13:53)

Foram 10 segundos de pingas grandes o suficiente para se houvir nas telhas, mas evaporam logo mal tocam no chão.

Já esteve nos 33ºC, agora anda nos 31.5ºC, humidade a subir.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Jun 2011 às 14:11)

34,5ºC, já esteve nos 35ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Jun 2011 às 16:17)

já 37ºC


----------



## Gerofil (30 Jun 2011 às 18:12)

Sagres: céu parcialmente nublado e possibilidade de alguma instabilidade para o final da tarde no litoral oeste, a sul do Cabo Espichel.

WEBCAM DE SAGRES

Imagem de Satélite (cloud tops ºC)

Interior do Alentejo com temperaturas entre os 35 ºC e os 40 ºC; um autêntico sufoco de calor, sem uma leve brisa.


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Jun 2011 às 18:15)

36.5ºC e 16% HR por estas bandas, que calor!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Jun 2011 às 18:41)

ainda 36,5ºC


----------



## amando96 (30 Jun 2011 às 19:20)

Em aljezur humidade a 5%


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Jun 2011 às 19:44)

Mais um dia interessante por Degracia Cimeira com os seguintes extremos:

14,1 ºC / 35,8 ºC

---

Amplitudes térmicas diárias ainda acima dos 20 ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jun 2011 às 20:37)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas.

Máxima: 32.0ºC
mínima: 20.3ºC
atual: 30.4ºC

O Mês de Junho foi extremamente quente no Algarve com uma anomalia entre +2.0ºC a +2.5ºC em relação à normal.


----------



## 1337 (30 Jun 2011 às 20:56)

Estava prevista aquelas nuvens e possibilidade de chuva para hoje? é que acho que nada apontava pra isso


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Jun 2011 às 20:59)

penso que aquilo não passa de nuvens, não trará precipitação.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Jun 2011 às 21:28)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 34,9 ºC (16h57)
Temperatura mínima = 18,2 ºC (05h03)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 28,3 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1012 hPa

*Hoje novamente com intenso calor ... Amanhã prossegue o calor, com o céu nublado e possibilidade de trovoadas* 

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 37,1 ºC (dia 26); temp. mínima = 9,1 ºC (dia 8).


----------

